# 14 Zettabytes!



## Nett (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm getting weird emails from cPanel, saying "DISKCRITICAL" in the title.
 



> The file system /dev/sda1, which is mounted at /boot, has reached critical status because it is 100% full.


 
Here is my df -Th command output:


[email protected] [~]# df -Th
Filesystem                         Type   Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
********************************** ext4    50G   12G   36G  25% /
*****                            tmpfs   16G     0   16G   0% /dev/shm
/dev/sda1                          ext4    14Z   14Z  397M 100% /boot
********************************** ext4   1.8T  23.1G  1.7T   1% /home
**********                        ext3   485M   12M  448M   3% /tmp
Look at the /dev/sda1 part, it says that there are 14 zettabytes of files in it which is logically impossible. I only have a 2TB hard drive. Keep in mind that there is only 0.5 zettabytes of files in the world in 2009 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zettabyte

Any ideas on how to fix?


----------



## DamienSB (Mar 5, 2014)

I would run /scripts/fixquotas

or /scripts/fixeverything


----------



## Nett (Mar 5, 2014)

DamienSB said:


> I would run /scripts/fixquotas
> 
> or /scripts/fixeverything


They didn't do anything for /dev/sda1 or /boot


----------



## MannDude (Mar 5, 2014)

Time to start selling unlimited hosting, obviously.


----------



## MartinD (Mar 5, 2014)

I'd start by removing some stuff from your /boot partition and seeing what happens?


----------



## DamienSB (Mar 5, 2014)

Is there anything interesting in /var/log/messages or the output of dmegs ?


----------



## Nett (Mar 5, 2014)

Tried 


ls
 in /boot and nothing showed up.


----------



## Nett (Mar 5, 2014)

DamienSB said:


> Is there anything interesting in /var/log/messages or the output of dmegs ?


Nope


----------



## MartinD (Mar 5, 2014)

Nett said:


> Tried
> 
> 
> ls
> in /boot and nothing showed up.


wot?

try the a switch. There should be something in boot.. like, ya know, the kernel.

What's in grub?


----------



## Nett (Mar 5, 2014)

MartinD said:


> wot?
> 
> try the a switch. There should be something in boot.. like, ya know, the kernel.
> 
> What's in grub?


[email protected] [/boot]# ls -a
[email protected] [/boot]#


```
[email protected] [/boot]# cd grub
[email protected] [/boot/grub]# ls -a
[email protected] [/boot/grub]#
```
Nothing special in grub.conf


----------



## KuJoe (Mar 5, 2014)

Reboot and do an fsck?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Mar 5, 2014)

Inode nightmare.


----------



## rds100 (Mar 5, 2014)

Just umount /boot and fsck /dev/sda1


----------



## Deleted (Mar 5, 2014)

Sounds like you have inode corruption. 

Reboot into single user mode and fsck your partitions.


----------



## scv (Mar 5, 2014)

Since it's just the boot partition, might be easier to just make a new filesystem and reinstall the kernel/bootloader.


----------



## Shados (Mar 5, 2014)

Nett said:


> [email protected] [/boot]# ls -a
> [email protected] [/boot]#
> 
> 
> ...


If `ls -a` isn't listing at least . and .. then yeah, filesystem is almost certainly corrupt. There are other possible explanations, but they're unlikely and also not good (e.g. malicious kernel module).


----------



## D. Strout (Mar 5, 2014)

> I accidentally 14 zettabytes of /boot files. What should I do ... is this dangerous?


Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------

